# Yellow Shrimp Question



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey,

I recently purchased 20 yellow shrimp from igor (thanks again, theyre awesome), but I never see them. should I be worried? I can only see 2 or 3 at a time. My tank is 33 gal and relatively heavily planted. temp 79f, ph 8, kh 5, gh 9. Are they just adjusting? got them saturday. also in the tank are zebra danios, harlequin rasboras and otos. will they always stay hidden?

thanks.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

dspin02 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I recently purchased 20 yellow shrimp from igor (thanks again, theyre awesome), but I never see them. should I be worried? I can only see 2 or 3 at a time. My tank is 33 gal and relatively heavily planted. temp 79f, ph 8, kh 5, gh 9. Are they just adjusting? got them saturday. also in the tank are zebra danios, harlequin rasboras and otos. will they always stay hidden?
> 
> thanks.


20 shrimps is really nothing in a heavily planted 33 gal. They're probably still adjusting to the environment and hiding a lot.

Are your fish big enough to eat the shrimps? If so, then you should be worried...


----------



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

no, dont think so. i talked to igor about that, the danios and rasboras are about 1.5", the shrimp are big enough that they wont go after them, they didnt even go after them when they were first put in. so i guess ill just have to wait for the numbers to go up, probably a month from now. hopefully theyll get a little more comfortable and start showing themselves more often.

thanks.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I have about 20 oebt shrimp in a heavily planted 15 gal and they are hard to find sometimes... They just love hanging around under leaves etc. 
When i had fish in with my cherry shrimps i found they tended to hide a little more...i had some small endlers with them and they left the adult shrimps alone but i did see them eat a baby shrimp once.... 
your parameters arent that far off from mine(ph7.6 kh5 gh8) my cherries are breeding like mad....and ive read yellow shrimps are just like cherries and are very adaptable so you should be fine


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Unfortunately the shrimp will hide because of the fish in the tank....they assume they are predatory and don't want to end up as someone's breaky!

I put 2 Taiwan fire reds in my ebi/fluval tank with 2 yellow marble platys and a couple of guppies....never saw them again. I think they might still be in there, but they are in the middle part under the sword plant and don't come out at all.

Best to keep shrimps in their own tanks if you can, but if not....well one day you might see them on a leaf or piece of driftwood, but I doubt you will see them as well as in a shrimp only tank.

You could start putting an small piece of algae wafer in the front of the tank, and see if that will entice them out....bigger fish don't usually bother with the wafer, but the shrimps will smell it. Worth a try!


----------



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

yeah, thats the conclusion i was starting to draw as well. at the momet i only have the one tank, hopefuly in the near future i will be able to set up a second tank, and im leaning towards a shrimp only. i guess for now ill have to be content with the brief sitings of one or two. ill try the wafer trick too.

thanks.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

ShrimpieLove said:


> I have about 20 oebt shrimp in a heavily planted 15 gal and they are hard to find sometimes... They just love hanging around under leaves etc.
> When i had fish in with my cherry shrimps i found they tended to hide a little more...i had some small endlers with them and they left the adult shrimps alone but i did see them eat a baby shrimp once....
> your parameters arent that far off from mine(ph7.6 kh5 gh8) my cherries are breeding like mad....and ive read yellow shrimps are just like cherries and are very adaptable so you should be fine


ShrimpieLove wrote everything great.

I can add that
- shrimps tend to be where the food is. In a planted tank it's usually a place near a filter intake/sponges and at the bottom far part of the tank where all roted pieces of plants and located. Carpeting plants on the foreground area will help shrimps come out more.
- firstly when I just got into shrimps I feed them at night and it was the time I saw them. Try to feed them, they might will come out
- shrimps don't appreciate a good light (but they show their colors under it better ), try to look at them at night with a flash light. They should be walking along the tank
- shrimps like to be in groups. A big group of shrimps in a small area feel comfortable and they are not scary about anything.

33g tank is a big tank. Your shrimps will breed and with time they will be easy to see. 
Or go to a shrimp only tank. 5 gallon is ideal I think.


----------

